# At Home 2016



## boobird (Jun 1, 2013)

Wanted to get this thread started...I always head to my store July 4th weekend! Can't wait to see what they have this year!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

They always have interesting stuff and set up earlier than most stores. Not one in my area but a good barometer for what's out there. I remember they seemed to be the first ones out with the skeleton animals and the eyeball doorbell last year. And they had those electro shock hats that were a big hit at my haunt. Can't wait to see everyone's photos.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> ...I remember they seemed to be the first ones out with the skeleton animals and the eyeball doorbell last year.


Those things sold _fast_. Other than the scorpion, which had the plastic splitting where the bendable tail met the body on every single version that I looked at (some worse than others), the quality was not bad.


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

Here's what was up today.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

wow we do not have this store over here but man do they put a lot out early that is cool


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

I've got a couple of nearby At Home stores. Guess I'm gonna have to go check 'em out pretty soon.


----------



## Teresa.Macabre (Aug 8, 2015)

Wow.. I really wish there was one of those stores near me!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Vsalz, thanks so much for the photos. So for you what was the best of what you saw? Is that a spider carriage in your cart? That giant Crazy Bonez spider looked pretty cool. Looks like your store was still setting up.

Love more photos At Home haunters! curious about pricing too like on the giant spider.


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

They were just putting stuff out, so shelves were only half full. The spider carriage looked like the same one at home goods last year. It was in someone's cart already. $139. The bone spider was $49. I took home the bone rat $15. The dog was $29.

The one picture of candles were all bleeding candles. Several different styles including the scream tapers. The big skull was $9. 

Looks like more say of the dead coming.

Most of the hanging things were $29-$39. I will post a couple more pics. Sorry about being sideways. I don't know how to fix that.


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Made and at home pit stop today!!!


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

The skeleton couple, gold skeleton hand crystal ball, and a black skeleton cat came home with me today. The skeletons were pricey at $40 a piece but I just loved them. They're posable and pretty detailed.


----------



## Pumpkinman94 (Feb 19, 2013)

Lots of cool stuff!! Thanks for the pics. Was there any new Gemmy items (lifesizes, lighting)?


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

The orb is pretty wicked in the dark. The crackled glass gives it a cool effect.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Kenneth , How much was that orb thingy? and yes those skeletons are really cute, I really like those too.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks guys for posting all the pics, makes my heart happy ! I was right by my At Home today and decided I didn't have the time to go in...ugh. Oh well, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Whaaaaat, I'm crapping myself! Where we live, we're lucky to get Halloween stuff in the stores by end of September, no kidding
Wish we had an At Home

Yes, your posting DID make my heart happy & fluttery~thank you!!!


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Kenneth , How much was that orb thingy? and yes those skeletons are really cute, I really like those too.


The orb was only $12.99. I was worried about the LED lights because i'm not typically a fan of decorations with them, especially if they're multi-colored, but this was pretty cool. And like in my video I posted, it DOES make for a cool effect when cast onto a wall.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Guess Im going to have to check my local store out this Sunday.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Well, I know what I'm doing this weekend....can't wait to hear my wife's response when I tell her I want to go look at Halloween decorations in July.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

Forhekset said:


> Well, I know what I'm doing this weekend....can't wait to hear my wife's response when I tell her I want to go look at Halloween decorations in July.


My hubby is the same way. My daughter has an event in a nearby town for a couple of hours at the end of July, so I told my hubby we can drop her off and go Halloweening. He was "so early - that's only the end of July?" I told him he'll be lucky if I wait until the end of the month to start.


----------



## Teresa.Macabre (Aug 8, 2015)

Kenneth said:


> View attachment 280662
> 
> 
> The skeleton couple, gold skeleton hand crystal ball, and a black skeleton cat came home with me today. The skeletons were pricey at $40 a piece but I just loved them. They're posable and pretty detailed.
> ...


I love all of this! I really wish there was an At Home near me... I may have to ask my cousins in Arizona to snag some things for me.

Looking at your video for the orb... is that the only light setting it has? I know sometimes they come with multiple speeds, stay on a specific colour, etc. so I was curious.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Teresa.Macabre said:


> I love all of this! I really wish there was an At Home near me... I may have to ask my cousins in Arizona to snag some things for me.
> 
> Looking at your video for the orb... is that the only light setting it has? I know sometimes they come with multiple speeds, stay on a specific colour, etc. so I was curious.


Yes, it's just an on and off switch.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I have been picking up those cracked glass looking ceiling fan globes when I find them in thrift stores because they do look cool with lights. I need to make a run to Dallas for one of those at At Home. Thanks everyone for info and Kenneth, I love the couple and the orb light.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

printersdevil said:


> I have been picking up those cracked glass looking ceiling fan globes when I find them in thrift stores because they do look cool with lights. I need to make a run to Dallas for one of those at At Home. Thanks everyone for info and Kenneth, I love the couple and the orb light.


You might can go on to their website and sign up for their emails and get a 10 percent off coupon. At Home doesn't really run coupons or discounts too often from what I can tell, but it might would be beneficial to sign up on their email list a few days before you make a trip to one. I gave my email in store when I purchased my items and just got a 10 percent off coupon today just for signing up. So i'm planning to go back tomorrow after work to see if they've finished putting everything out and pick up some of the smaller stuff I saw that I wanted.


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

Was just there yesterday... Halloween has two aisles already! Can't wait!!!


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

ok - that orb HAS to come home with me!


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Good news, Bad news. I went by my At Home today and they had three aisles of Halloween, but four aisles of Christmas. And I remember back in the day when my mother would complain about Christmas being put out in stores before Thanksgiving. Lol.


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

yeah back to school so late here that target doesn't start Halloween until...in October. ugh.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

We will be going on friday, the at home is up the street 
Yay!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Oboy, I'm going to check if our At Home has their stuff out.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm another with no At Home stores near me, so I'm living vicariously! Last year they had all the cool bone skeletons out pretty early & eventually most (all?) made their way to different stores that were local to me, but certainly didn't get them as early as At Home did! I like the larger rat skeleton this year - seems like the same pose as a smaller rat but a change in size. And I didn't look twice at that orb until I saw the video, and now I think it's pretty neat! Gonna have to keep a look out for something like that around here!


----------



## theric85 (Feb 23, 2014)

mine normally doesnt put out til august...but it looks like ill be going today to check


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

Went today. Almost nothing new out in the last week!!!!!! Still mostly empty shelves. But the mini bone were out. Here's a few more pics.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

I love the gold skeleton....did you happen to see how much they were? I'll be going back tomorrow sometime.


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

Regular posable was $49. Gold was $59.


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

TOLD ya that crystal globe was going home with me! 





Our store didn't have a lot out - and only 6 of these on the shelf!


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Crap I was near one yesterday didn't even think to check this early.


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

I would like a couple of them dog skeletons


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Is it just me or does anyone find it irritating that they're probably putting all of their larger hanging props up high on the shelving units? Typically, they're in the isles where you can test them out or pull them down. This year, they've started hanging them up super high...so high that you'd have to get an associate to come help you(and for independent shoppers like me, that's something i'd rather not do unless absolutely necessary...because i'm often pulling them down, putting them back, testing it out, thinking it over, the usual.)


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

WHY does Canada not do Halloween like the US?!?!?! I am so envious of all of your stores. You all have such an amazing selection. My green eyed monster is going crazy tonight. &#55357;&#56877;&#55357;&#56877;&#55357;&#56877;&#55357;&#56877;


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

Kenneth- at home is pretty good about making stuff accessible. Everything hanging is actually hung in double rows on top of each other, I just took a picture of the top row because it was cleaner. 

My store is killing me. They have huge pallets of boxes that say Halloween and not much more has been put out since I first posted pictures a week ago. Just a tower of boxes wrapped in plastic (or I'd start opening them myself) and empty shelves. I can HEAR that witch orb calling to me as if I were Vanessa Ives.


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

They have a few items out at the Dearborn, Michigan location. Not much. Kinda a waste of a drive for me. The Ann Arbor one says they haven't put their stuff out yet.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Aww, darn! I really liked the crystal ball/orb, but the lights are so fast. Oh well, now I don't have to drive 2 hrs to At Home, right?  Of course, they will have something that I definitely want...they always do, and I never go!


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Mine didn't have squat.

Well other than the most hideous chair on the planet.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

My grandmother wore shirts similar to that chair's pattern, but she was also quite out of it, making it more excusable

It would appear that other locations are making more progress than around here...


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Not here either Garth, I looked at our At Home a day or two ago and they didn't have any Halloween out, they did however have empty aisles full of Halloween boxes unpacked. So hopefully ours well kick it in to gear like everyone else pretty soon !


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

lilibat said:


> Mine didn't have squat.
> 
> Well other than the most hideous chair on the planet.
> 
> View attachment 281748


in the right room, that chair would be stunning.


----------



## Hallow-art (Jul 20, 2015)

wickedwillingwench said:


> in the right room, that chair would be stunning.


I agree, I once worked for an interior designer who was doing some work at an "eccentric" couple's home. The house was filled with pink, yellow and green EVERYWHERE yet somehow it all worked together. This chair reminded me of that house lol


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

wickedwillingwench said:


> in the right room, that chair would be stunning.


I'd hate to see the rest of the house this chair would work in.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

wickedwillingwench said:


> in the right room, that chair would be stunning.



Haha. Yep that's pretty loud. Back in the 70-80s I had a condo that was pretty contemporary. White wall, black horizontal door handles, black sectional and accented with contemporary art work like Rotko with some of those same primary colors. So for me I could see it working. Definitely a chair that makes a statement. For others clearly it would be a scare!


----------



## Halloween Happy (Apr 26, 2016)

I just uploaded a video of going to At Home for Halloween decor on my Halloween Happy Youtube channel!!! Last year I didn't make it out there because my budget was already spent for my Halloween party! I've snagged some items and will show them on my next video for Thursday!!! 111 days until Halloween!!!!!! EEEK! Have a spooky day friends!!!!! 

https://youtu.be/mWTR4ybVQ78


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

wickedwillingwench said:


> in the right room, that chair would be stunning.


In the blacklight-reactive clown room of a haunted house, it would be _perfect_


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Garthgoyle said:


> In the blacklight-reactive clown room of a haunted house, it would be _perfect_


Mr SassyClownBritches, i could make that chair work.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I think I could make it work, too. First thing I'd do is throw a tea-stained sheet over it.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Neon rules that chair goes great with the conversation pit!
It would really go with a black shag rug!


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

My At Home was just starting yesterday. Took pics of the inflatables they had out, but guess I can't post them from mobile.


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

At home sent me an email linking to their online Halloween inventory. It's a pretty good representation of what is in the stores, with prices and everything. The kicker is, you can't actually order online.


----------



## Misfit Ghoul (Jul 29, 2016)

Kinda odd you can't order online. Think once I get paid again this will be one of the first stores I visit. Great stuff at good prices.


----------



## laura721 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi if anyone sees this prop @ At home could you please make a video I want to know what it does but I can't find a video anywhere. Many thanks!!!


----------



## Artcurus Art (Jul 24, 2016)

The At Home in Pflugerville, Tx had just about everything out. I didn't find that Mystic Wheel prop though.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

laura721 said:


> Hi if anyone sees this prop @ At home could you please make a video I want to know what it does but I can't find a video anywhere. Many thanks!!!


This is a pretty cool little prop. The skull lights up and the wheel turns when you press a button, then a voice tells you a fortune when the wheel stops. It plays music too IIRC.


----------



## laura721 (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks so much if any one sees them I would be interested in buying one or two. I will pay for it , the shipping and extra for your time and effort  . Sadly the reason I asked was because I live in California and there are no At Homes out here. Which is to bad because they have really cool Halloween things. Many thanks!!!!


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

lilibat said:


> Mine didn't have squat.
> 
> Well other than the most hideous chair on the planet.
> 
> View attachment 281748


What? I can't hear you over the chair! This is so deliciously hideous....and I would make it work LOL I kinda like it. It would match nothing I own but would be fun in the art studio I fantasize about.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

laura721 said:


> Thanks so much if any one sees them I would be interested in buying one or two. I will pay for it , the shipping and extra for your time and effort  . Sadly the reason I asked was because I live in California and there are no At Homes out here. Which is to bad because they have really cool Halloween things. Many thanks!!!!


I can hook you up, I'm probably going back to look around some more in a couple of days. I would've tried to grab a video of this thing for you, but I was headed to the checkout and just happened to see these on the way out. They're $19.99 each, I think. Just let me know. They're not huge so it wouldn't cost too much to ship.

The At Home I went to last night (I've got two locations near me) had a TON of Halloween and fall stuff out. They had an entire aisle dedicated to hanging skeletons, ghouls, witches, etc. I was pretty impressed to be honest. They had a whole section full of inflatables, if you're into those, and another aisle that was nothing but interior decor, then another aisle that was mostly lights, etc. Huge selection. In fact, the ONLY thing I didn't see there was the one thing I went there for, this wooden skull:









I'm pretty sure Michael's is selling the same one, so I'm headed there after work today.


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

Forthekset- just an fyi. I've seen both of those skulls (at home and michaels). The michaels one is hang only. The at home version has a back like a picture frame so it can be stood up. I am getting the latter so I can use it on a tabletop.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

laura721 said:


> Thanks so much if any one sees them I would be interested in buying one or two. I will pay for it , the shipping and extra for your time and effort  . Sadly the reason I asked was because I live in California and there are no At Homes out here. Which is to bad because they have really cool Halloween things. Many thanks!!!!


If Forhekset can't get it for you, drop me a PM. I've got an At Home store about 3 miles from me. (I still want to call it Garden Ridge.)

Or if anybody else wants something, for that matter.......


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Vsalz said:


> Forthekset- just an fyi. I've seen both of those skulls (at home and michaels). The michaels one is hang only. The at home version has a back like a picture frame so it can be stood up. I am getting the latter so I can use it on a tabletop.


Thanks for the heads up. I guess I might hold off on Michael's til I check out the other At Home store. I think I'd only be hanging it, but it's nice to have the option.


----------



## laura721 (Aug 25, 2011)

DaveintheGrave said:


> If Forhekset can't get it for you, drop me a PM. I've got an At Home store about 3 miles from me. (I still want to call it Garden Ridge.)
> 
> Or if anybody else wants something, for that matter.......



Thank you PM sent


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

laura721 said:


> Thanks so much if any one sees them I would be interested in buying one or two. I will pay for it , the shipping and extra for your time and effort  . Sadly the reason I asked was because I live in California and there are no At Homes out here. Which is to bad because they have really cool Halloween things. Many thanks!!!!


Looks like you will get it going by the thread, if I had known I saw it earlier. Definitely a good purchase! Voice is good and it's cool to watch it work!


----------



## laura721 (Aug 25, 2011)

Forhekset said:


> I can hook you up, I'm probably going back to look around some more in a couple of days. I would've tried to grab a video of this thing for you, but I was headed to the checkout and just happened to see these on the way out. They're $19.99 each, I think. Just let me know. They're not huge so it wouldn't cost too much to ship.
> 
> The At Home I went to last night (I've got two locations near me) had a TON of Halloween and fall stuff out. They had an entire aisle dedicated to hanging skeletons, ghouls, witches, etc. I was pretty impressed to be honest. They had a whole section full of inflatables, if you're into those, and another aisle that was nothing but interior decor, then another aisle that was mostly lights, etc. Huge selection. In fact, the ONLY thing I didn't see there was the one thing I went there for, this wooden skull:
> 
> ...


Ok thank you so much !!!! Please let me know.


----------



## laura721 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi did anyone have a chance to see if there stores had any ? If so please let me know Thanks !!!


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

Laura 721
I know my store has them. Benbrook, south of Fort worth.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

laura721 said:


> Hi did anyone have a chance to see if there stores had any ? If so please let me know Thanks !!!


If you still didn't get one I can get one for you. My At Home has a ton of these things. Sorry, I hadn't seen your last reply or else I would've picked one up for you when I went last week to get one for another forum member.


----------



## laura721 (Aug 25, 2011)

Forhekset said:


> If you still didn't get one I can get one for you. My At Home has a ton of these things. Sorry, I hadn't seen your last reply or else I would've picked one up for you when I went last week to get one for another forum member.


 Ok I sent a PM.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

If you're having trouble finding them, Shindigz is selling the mystic wheel online. And here's a video of the product. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDJCUW3pQBs

The product page shows cool bat wings on it, but the video doesn't have it. http://www.shindigz.com/party/animated-mystic-wheel/pgp/16szhwnamw


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

how much is this mystic wheel at At Home ? ( sorry if it's already been posted, I didn't see it) My At Home is still setting up, they didn't have these out at all. it's sort of cute but I like it best with the wings. does the one at At Home have the wings?


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

disembodiedvoice said:


> how much is this mystic wheel at At Home ? ( sorry if it's already been posted, I didn't see it) My At Home is still setting up, they didn't have these out at all. it's sort of cute but I like it best with the wings. does the one at At Home have the wings?


No wings. It's $19.99. If you get one, make sure you test it out in the store, as I came across a couple already that didn't work (the wheel got stuck turning and just never stopped to tell the fortune).


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

If you have an At Home, sounds like it's better to score it there for $19.99. The Shindigz version is $31.49. And I believe there is some bait and switch going on with the wings on their site. I was online and one of those "cookie ads" came through showing the Shindigz product without the wings. I'm quite certain you'll be getting the same version there. Grabbed a screen shot. It's a very cool product and I'm annoyed my At Home doesn't have it out yet.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

dawnski said:


> If you have an At Home, sounds like it's better to score it there for $19.99. The Shindigz version is $31.49. And I believe there is some bait and switch going on with the wings on their site. I was online and one of those "cookie ads" came through showing the Shindigz product without the wings. I'm quite certain you'll be getting the same version there. Grabbed a screen shot. It's a very cool product and I'm annoyed my At Home doesn't have it out yet.
> 
> View attachment 285365


I sent an email to shindigz customer service asking about the difference and which one in fact they were selling. No response but I did notice today they changed the photo on the site page to the no winged one!


----------



## creepymagic (Apr 16, 2012)

Our At Home store has many things out that I want, but on their site it says you get 10% off your first purchase if you sign up for their mailing list (which I did) but I have never gotten the 10% off coupon (or whatever). I was wondering if anyone else has tried and gotten this or if its no longer available.


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

I always say "I got an email with the coupon but can't find it." They keep a Barcode at the register for people who just signed up.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

creepymagic said:


> Our At Home store has many things out that I want, but on their site it says you get 10% off your first purchase if you sign up for their mailing list (which I did) but I have never gotten the 10% off coupon (or whatever). I was wondering if anyone else has tried and gotten this or if its no longer available.


I got the 10% off coupon after signing up a few weeks ago. It's not a unique coupon, so you can use it more than once as long as it's valid. Did your check your spam/trash folder, or try with another email?

I just signed up again with another email and got the coupon in about 30 seconds. Valid until 9/15. If you want me to send you mine, PM me and let me know.


----------



## creepymagic (Apr 16, 2012)

I tried signing up with a different email and it worked, thanks for letting me know it was possible otherwise I would have just left it.


----------



## creepymagic (Apr 16, 2012)

I used the coupon and picked up some Halloween fences (usually $25 at Spirit, $20 here plus the discount), a pose-able skeleton, a large styrofoam tombstone, and a bottle with a skeleton in it. Although I did not buy any of the hanging props, they have quite a selection of them for $30 that look pretty interesting.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

creepymagic said:


> I used the coupon and picked up some Halloween fences (usually $25 at Spirit, $20 here plus the discount), a pose-able skeleton, a large styrofoam tombstone, and a bottle with a skeleton in it. Although I did not buy any of the hanging props, they have quite a selection of them for $30 that look pretty interesting.


I also bought a couple of the spider fences and some foam tombstones from At Home. Their selection of hanging props is HUGE, or at least at my store it is. Looks the same at your store. I've never seen that many hanging Halloween props in one place. I've never been in an At Home until a few weeks ago, but I was pretty impressed with their Halloween selection. They've got a little bit of everything, and in some cases a lot of it.


----------



## creepymagic (Apr 16, 2012)

Prices seem reasonable as well, I posted what I didn't buy, I probably should post what I did, although I think pics on fences, skeletons, and tombstones are pretty much "been there done it" type. The tombstone was $16 and is as tall as the fence which I think is reasonable, the bottle $8.


----------



## creepymagic (Apr 16, 2012)

That bottle may be worth a second look, it only cost $7.99 (batteries included) and does a lot for the money. I uploaded a video and pic so you can see the light effect. https://youtu.be/bY8h7vUJmm8


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

I agree about their prices, pretty reasonable. I almost bought that fence that you got but I opted for the shorter light-up fences instead. I bought the hear no evil, speak no evil, see no evil skulls in addition to the other stuff. I think they were $5 each. I'm leaving the skulls up year round.









I thought the skeleton in the bottle was cool. They also had a candy dish with a motion activated hand and voice in it that worked pretty well, much better than those things normally work. Scared a guy who was walking past it with his wife.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Enablers! All of you!

We recently got an At Home store about an hour away and the last time I was there they had nothing - looks like I have something to look forward to. Can't wait!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Does anyone know if At Home has the skeleton fish?


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

laura721 said:


> Thanks so much if any one sees them I would be interested in buying one or two. I will pay for it , the shipping and extra for your time and effort  . Sadly the reason I asked was because I live in California and there are no At Homes out here. Which is to bad because they have really cool Halloween things. Many thanks!!!!











CVS might have it too. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZachTheMermaid (Jul 11, 2016)

I went to At Home Friday and the Halloween was almost in full force!! 
I got a candy corn pillow








And this zombie hand!


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

ZachTheMermaid said:


> I went to At Home Friday and the Halloween was almost in full force!!
> I got a candy corn pillow
> View attachment 287543
> 
> ...


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

Over on the prop thread I posted a video of an amazing animated tree I discovered at At Home. They have gotten quite a few new things in. I also picked up an animated shrunken head that is pretty cool.


----------

